# Weight loss supplements



## Susan5289

Hey everyone, I'm trying to find something to really help me lose weight and gain some muscle. I do eat healthy and exercise a few times a week but have been wanting to try a weight loss supplement to speed up the process and give me that extra push i need. Has anyone tried a good, health weight loss supplement and had success?


----------



## JohnRucker

Same hear even I am finding something that help to loose my weight...


----------



## suzib76

There is no such thing or we would all be taking it


----------



## Susan5289

The industry for diet pills is huge though. There are so many options out there its jut hard deciding which one is the best choice for my needs. My mom is on phentermine pills, den gets prescriptions from her dr for it. I know a lot of people that are on it but from what I see with my mom it doesn't seem to make a huge difference besides surprising her appetite. Which is why I want to find something different


----------



## suzib76

Yes the industry is huge. There is still no magic cure.


----------



## Susan5289

suzib76 said:


> Yes the industry is huge. There is still no magic cure.

You're right there isn't a magic cure. It takes time, healthy eating and exercise to fully lose weight and live a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Misskitty10

Raspberry Ketones & Green Coffee extract! I lost a lot of weight before and used these along with eating a low cal /low carb diet but didn't really exercise, still can't be sure they did anything obviously but I felt like they did help a bit


----------



## Susan5289

Misskitty10 said:


> Raspberry Ketones & Green Coffee extract! I lost a lot of weight before and used these along with eating a low cal /low carb diet but didn't really exercise, still can't be sure they did anything obviously but I felt like they did help a bit

I've never heard of Raspberry Ketones. I'll have to look into it, thank you. I'm huge with exercising, I have no problem getting the motivation to go to the gym and workout. It's the eating healthy that I tend to struggle a little with. I'm slowing learning to eat low cal/low carb foods so hopefully I can get a good diet set up for myself


----------



## suzib76

It's about 80% food and 20% excersize for losing weight. I wouldn't worry about raspberry ketones, if you are adjusting your eating habits to lose weight then you will lose weight without spending a fortune on supplement


----------



## Aayla

1) there are no supplements that will do anything major. If you notice the fine print it always says results are from the pills, a healthy diet and exercise. Guess which 2 are the actual cause of the weight loss?

2) Stop eating low calorie. you're probably starving yourself and you don't even know it. Long gone are the days of eating low cal and doing just cardio. You need to fuel yourself and you will be surprised at how much food you actually get to eat. And it's awesome!! 

3) if you want to build muscle you have to lift weights. No you will not bulk up like a body builder. Women aren't built to do that and it takes steroids to get that big. 

4) I highly recommend following a plan like 21 Day Fix. google it. It's amazing and I had awesome results with it. I'm just about to start it again tomorrow as I need to lose some weight before ttc again. and no it isn't some fad. 7 workouts, 2 are active rest day (pilates and yoga) and an amazing nutrition plan that focuses on portion control not calories.


----------



## Susan5289

suzib76 said:


> It's about 80% food and 20% excersize for losing weight. I wouldn't worry about raspberry ketones, if you are adjusting your eating habits to lose weight then you will lose weight without spending a fortune on supplement

I would say that's pretty accurate percentages, 80% food and 20% exercise. But people spend a fortune on supplements because they keep trying one after another and not researching about them first or actually give the chance for one to work. I would never spend a lot of money on a bunch of supplements. But I do think if you find the right one it can help, along with eating healthy and exercising of course. Those are the most important things when wanting to lose weight.


----------



## Susan5289

Aayla said:


> 1) there are no supplements that will do anything major. If you notice the fine print it always says results are from the pills, a healthy diet and exercise. Guess which 2 are the actual cause of the weight loss?
> 
> 2) Stop eating low calorie. you're probably starving yourself and you don't even know it. Long gone are the days of eating low cal and doing just cardio. You need to fuel yourself and you will be surprised at how much food you actually get to eat. And it's awesome!!
> 
> 3) if you want to build muscle you have to lift weights. No you will not bulk up like a body builder. Women aren't built to do that and it takes steroids to get that big.
> 
> 4) I highly recommend following a plan like 21 Day Fix. google it. It's amazing and I had awesome results with it. I'm just about to start it again tomorrow as I need to lose some weight before ttc again. and no it isn't some fad. 7 workouts, 2 are active rest day (pilates and yoga) and an amazing nutrition plan that focuses on portion control not calories.

Thank you for your advice. I do eat healthy and exercise so that's not difficult for me at all. I've just recently began considering supplements and doing research on them since my sister in law takes one.


----------



## Jessica05

Susan5289 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm trying to find something to really help me lose weight and gain some muscle. I do eat healthy and exercise a few times a week but have been wanting to try a weight loss supplement to speed up the process and give me that extra push i need. Has anyone tried a good, health weight loss supplement and had success?



Hi there,
I am using Clenbuterol from past 6 weeks and I have reduced 17 kgs, now I am satisfied with my muscularity. One tab a day is enough with proper workout schedule and professional trainer. I bought it from generic-meds-store.co and it is real stuff and not fake like it's sold many times..
Good luck


----------



## Doublestemcel

To promote long-term weight maintenance, the use of approved weight loss medication (over no pharmacological therapy) is suggested to ameliorate comorbidities and amplify adherence to behavior changes, which may improve physical functioning and allow for greater physical activity in individuals with a BMI of 30 kg/m 2 or higher or in individuals with a BME of 27 kg/m 2 and at least one associated comorbid medical condition .

For more visit
..................................................................

Phytoscienceteamasia


----------

